# Solved: looking for info



## girlsavedbygrace (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello,
Yes I am new at this.  I am looking for a bit of info or a few opinions and hope I have come to the right place. I am trying to find out if the eMachines W6409 is a piece of junk or an ok system for the price.It is at Walmart for $598. Does anyone out there know?? I am not in a hurry to buy but saw what looked like a good deal but dont want to be taken, and have to spend $$ to fix it in 6 months. I like that it has good storage space because I like to take photos. So any complaints or praises on the emachines would be good info for me to hear. NOT much out there to go on. CNet had nothing on this particular model but several good reviews on other emachine models. Dont shoot me for asking.  I am a bit clueless in the computer department. I am fairly new to the world of computers. The one I use now is slow, old and used. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm not sure about that specific model from eMachines, but i've had 3 in my lifetime and 2 of them just totally went out on me within 3 months. I've heard of people who have had very good things to say about them, and i've heard of people who really hate them. For me it was you get what you pay for, the comparable systems we're going for $800 and the eMachines was for $450. Hard drive went on one of them, and the motherboard had to be replaced on the other one. (all within 3 months!) 

As far as im concerned, eMachines is a no. The Dell Dimensions are a pretty good deal tho, i've never had a problem with the two Dell computers (one Dimension PC and one laptop) that i own right now.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Since your not in a hurry, this is what i would do.
Keep an eye on Dell's outlet site.
http://www.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh
Some people hate Dell, some love them, but no doubt they are way above E-Machines.
On this outlet site, you have to keep checking, and buy immediately if you see a machine you like.
For $50 more that you are thinking of paying for the E-Machine, I bought a Dell XPS 410. Intel Core 2 2.13Ghz processor, 2 gig of RAM, 240 Gig HD, etc. Brand new, although some in the outlet are refurbished. All come with warranties.Very good gaming machine for my son.
I like Dell's, as long as you never have to call them for tech support. That is a nightmare.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

You will likely hear an array of responses on this topic. Keep in mind that Walmart does have a return policy in case you'd purchase a lemon. Otherwise, I would consult online reviews or reviews in PC publications to obtain general idea of ratings. Obviously check out models to choose from in-person. Furthermore, consider too if there is a local dealer with a reputation for service and support who might best serve your interests in a first purchase. BTW, TSG is an excellent resource to turn to. Welcome!


----------



## girlsavedbygrace (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to give your imput, much appreciated.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I have recommended eMachines in the past, and I have friends who still have their's, still fully functioning, after 4 to 5 years. If you think the price is good for you, for what you get, and you don't want to spend a bit more (usually not much more) to get a more respected name, then go for it.

Suggestion: go to the *GotApex* website for some very good leads on Dell computers and a few other brands, as well, for some great prices.

Now, a slight issue that I just got through with eMachines support (and now that is Gateway - a company that has disappointed me in the past with their support). A friend's eMachines got really messed up with viruses and loss of the NTLDR, etc. that I just decided to used the Restore CDs - to get it all back to "original" condition. Those disks (the two have a spanned GHOst image file that gets read-written out to the hard drive) and there was a file corruption error on the disk 1 of 2. I asked for a 2nd new set, and we had to pay $10 for them (that's reasonable). That is, it would have been reasonable if THEY WORKED! Those new disks failed exactly at the same point - you can determine that from the numbers that get reported during the restore process.

I even used a Symantec Ghost file check routine to just verify the file. That way, no writing is done; that way it negates the possibility of bad hardware. Sure, I had verified and replaced all the other hardware in the computer, too. But the Restore CD (1 of 2) had a file corruption. eMachines support wanted to blame my hardware, since they "have never heard of anybody else" having this problem with the Restore CDs. That was when I send them a list of other people, on multiple bulletin boards, all reporting exactly the same problem. That was the last I heard from eMachines - and we had a lot of emails going back and forth.

Finally, screw the restore CDs, I got the PC back up and running, all with the original equipment, by using a new Windows WinXP CD - screw eMachines support. All is good now, and the PC is working fine.

*The moral: The eMachines can be cheap, and if you don't need support, perhaps it can be a good enough deal.*
However, I will no longer recommend it to my friends.


----------



## girlsavedbygrace (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello, 
This is a great site! In just a couple days I got much need opinions and some info to go with it. I thank all that replied. :up: Hope everyone has a great holiday season.  
G.S.B.G


----------

